# Help!!!! Marilyn, Eric or Mike



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Okay guys after living in a world of ibs D for 26 years and now switching over to C I am truely sick. Oh man I am having difficulties with this. I am trying to use what I learned with my sessions but excuse the grosseness but when everthing is packed down and my tummy is so out of whack I am misserable. I have enough going on in my life without this mess going on now. I have had to start back on the senokot liquid and my worse fear is the suppositories and bob having to start giving me the fleets agian. Since all this surgeries in Jan nothing has been the same for me. I am losing the appetiete again. I know that there is a small rectielle (spelling) problem. I can count myself in and relax get myself there then I pop out. The pain is knocking me out of there. I have always prided myself on being able to control my my pain. Help!!!Denise


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2003)

Sorry you're going through so much pain and discomfort, Denise. I think the word you are thinking of is "rectocele". I also have one. It protrudes into the posterior wall of my vagina, and it always leaves me feeling as if I still have to go. I have alternating IBS, but when I do get "C", it aggravates the discomfort from the rectocele even more.My doctor suggested to me to press on the vaginal area to help myself have a bowel movement, and sometimes I have to do this. It helps.We're all different, but I've traced my "C" to hormonal changes and to offset it I drink lots of fluid and eat certain types of water-soluable fiber such as that found in certain types of fruit (peaches/pears), and eating grains such as oatmeal. Eating yogurt sometimes helps with "C".Anatomically speaking, when I have "C", I find that I do better if I change positions often in the bathroom. As silly as this sounds, for me that includes doing some dance stretches (I even do this at work in a stall when necessary). There are certain torso stretches that help alleviate "C" for me. Exercise in general can help to offset "C".I also utilize hypno techniques to get things moving. Since I have alternating IBS, I've learned to deal with both "D" and "C" by doing this. The most important thing is to relax. The more I tense up, the harder it gets (literally







).Something else that has helped me, Denise, is regular chiropractic adjustments which somehow aid motility, resulting in better bowel control.Hope this helps until Marilyn, Mike or Eric are able to respond to you.I'd say to hang in there, 'cept I've learned to never say that to someone who is experiencing "C".







Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Denise, I suggest if your symptoms change also to see a doctor again and make sure you don't have an impacted bowel or obstrution. If the symptoms change and stay that way for any length of time, its time to see the doctor on this again to be checked out. They may also be able to tell you somethings that may help or prescibe something for the c. I would be careful with the senokot.On the tapes again I would email Mike for his help as he is the expert. I think he may be away at the moment, but not totally sure and know he gets his emails regardless, just put important in the subject line so he get back to you sooner if he has not.I agree about the relaxing aspect as the more tense you are the harder it maybe perhaps and the more tense you are the pain can much worse, but Mike should be able to guide you in the right direction, better then myself on this.I think if I were you however, I would check with my doctor also on the symptoms changing to be totally sure, something else is not going on.I hope you find some relief soon however and the pain subsides. Sorry to hear your not feeling well.


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hi Eric thanks I will re emial Mike. On the senokot issue. It was the GI specialist that had placed me on that. He said it was the safist for me and the easist for my bowel. The rest of the stuff makes me vomit violently and the cramp that it brings on oh man I can't even think about it. He said I was not to let my bowel go longer that a week if I hit that marker then I was to use the stuff. I had gotton myself pretty regular to what I thought good at this point 4 days compared to what I was. But with all the stress that I have been under I wonder. Question they have added ASA 81mg to my regiem wonder if that has screwed things up a bit also. I have to take that daily now due to the mini stroke. I checked into that drug people take on the BB for the C the new one but I wouldn't be able to due to the side effects and I suspect it might not do well with my topamax either. thanks Denise


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Denise, I was wondering about the meds, but am not familar enough with those kinds to say anything, although if I were you I would ask the doctor or pharmicist about that also.I think long term use of senokot maybe problematic.How long have you been staying c on average?


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

I had my hysterectomy in Jan and they shifted my bowel around to do the surgery plus they burnt off some endo. I then suffered 9 weeks of no bowel movement. I had a blockage and ended in hospital. I had seen a GI then while in hospital. He placed me on the senokot. By May I was able to pretty much ween myself off the the stull and use it once every month or so. In June I had another surgery and they had to open me up again and shift around my bowel plus burn more endo off and this time they found my colon was blocked with adhesions. Plus I had a herina from My first surgery back in Oct. They had also tightened up my tummy muscles from all the weight that I had lost 100 pounds in a year. Up until then I was always D. In the begining they were saying that my bowel had been shocked from being poked at it and it was asleep and it would take time now they are saying my IBS has swung around to IBS C. The pain in my side takes my breath away. I can tell where they did the repair work. I wonder some days I will never be the same.Denise


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Denise...Every situation is different. You have too much going on here to address with simple BB advice, but I can empathize, and address it in view of my own experience.In my case,I previously had corrective surgery for rectocele and cycstocele in addition to removal of my uterus and cervix, this surgery resulted in intense abdominal pain for 7 years, which every doc blew off, until finally I had exploratory surgery and they found my ovaries had moved up out of position and attached themselves to each other, with adhesions on the bowel and bladder, so they were removed.The docs said (in my case) to expect intense pain on and off for a full year or more following surgery; which I did, and to have pain on and off forever. I don't know if this applies, as you have a lot going on, but since you have had the surgery in January, it is still within the time frame of not yet feeling yourself; I know this sounds like a bummer. Some women feel better sooner, so the docs don't tell you this in the hope if you don't know, you won't expect to feel pain. This then makes you feel frustrated as to why you aren't feeling better. You don't feel better because you have had major work done in MANY areas, not a simple thing. So in that regard, you might have some solace in knowing that many women have post-op pain ongoing for a year after.As far as the C goes, the advice Evie and Eric give you is very helpful, but again, this may be a transitional condition. Your body has taken some drastic changes, and you are definitely still in the adjustment period. But your doc is the best way to go, because we can only say what we read, or what we have experienced, and that might not be what you need...That being said, Mike is about to release a Pain program, much like the IBS Program, that perhaps may help you with some of your pain issues. This is not a substitute for continuing on with your doctors. Ask them for pain meds to help you cope, and make sure there is nothing else going on to cause the C and pain.In the meantime, I will see what we can do for you, I will ask Mike about the pain program for you in the interim alongside your continuing with the doc. I have used the pain program, and there are two sessions in particular that, for me, have worked immediately with my intense abdominal pain. There are no guarantees or quick fixes to it, emotional and physical fatigue and stressors can all contribute to the healing process time.My thoughts and prayers are with you. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2003)

Have to agree wholeheartedly with Marilyn in that you have so much going on simultaneously that you really do need to address these issues with your doctor(s). Attempting to self-medicate or correct problems such as what you are describing (in particular the pain that Eric referenced) might be a mistake and you could end up causing yourself even more problems. (Lord knows you don't need any more...







)But you can come here and vent anytime you need to....







And the hugs are all free....  Evie


----------

